# Big Ben: My Golden Boy :3



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

Benjamin "Chewbaca" Hash came to my home at 6 weeks old. He was born to a purebred golden retriever who had just been pulled from a very abusive and neglectful home. The lady who got momma dog out of that situation, also did not want to do an espay (though, as far along as momma dog was, I don't even know if it would have been possible). 
Momma dog's new owner was best friends with one of our family friends, and I found out about the puppies before they were even born. I immediately said I wanted one. Golden retrievers have always been some of my favorite dogs. Beautiful, good personalities, and they LOVE water (and so do I).

My birthday was Nov. 22nd, and I turned 19. Benny and his siblings were born just a few days later on Nov 26. After the first of the year, he was home with me!

He's been the BEST dog I've ever owned! Maybe its because at the time I got him, I was a student taking 12 hours, and had a spread out schedule, giving me more time.. Or maybe its just because hes an amazing dog.. Either way. I don't think I could have gotten a better boy.

By 10 weeks old he knew several commands, including: Sit, stay, lay down, shake.
Being over 2 years now, he's added to that list of commands, and pretty much goes whereever mom goes. He's my best friend and my baby. He loves my moms chihuahuas and the rats. Well.. He loves EVERYONE .

When my baby was still a LITTLE baby.. 









Benny and little Lucy.. He was such a good babysitter!









Benny playing with his "girlfriend" Sammy (my cousins dog)









He smiles. A LOT.









My big ol' beautiful baby boy :3


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Ahh that grinning picture got me. 

What was it like having a puppy? I am getting my 2nd dog when I move and being that I rescued an older dog as my first dog and I have been wanting a puppy since before I could talk I really want a larger puppy. I hear all this "So much work, crazy, I would never get another puppy, what an insane experience!"

But I never hear the GOOD things about getting a puppy  and I KNOW there has to be something good LOL
Was he easy to train?


----------



## Rattymonday (Jun 22, 2011)

Puppies ARE a lot of work! And it takes even extra work to turn that puppy into a well rounded, well trained adult. The thing is.. If you realize how much work goes into a puppy, and prepare yourself well before you get one, then you are better prepared to handle it.. 
In too many cases people get a puppy, and get overwhelmed and frustrated by the amount of work they have to put in. I hear, "He doesn't listen!" a lot.. Of course he won't just sit still and listen! Its the equivalent to having a child more or less! 

The good things about having a puppy? Its a puppy!! Its a lot of work, yes, but if you are someone who can handle that much work and a large furry child then it becomes very rewarding to see your sweet little pup grow into a well behaved adult. But I'm gonna tell you now.. When you move if you have a full time job and are active with friends or other activities, it will be very hard. We've always gotten dogs as pups, except for just a couple cases. And one reason I contribute Benny to being so good is because of all the extra time I had with him, I didn't have in the past growing up.

Benny was easy for me to train. VERY easy actually.. But not all puppies will be the same. Retrievers, in general, are a breed that is very eager to please their owners, so that helps as far as training can go. But even with a breed thats "easier to train", its easy to get frustrated at them during training.. Which is something that should be avoided. But I started with Benny the same I brought him home, when he was 6 weeks. So he's had a consistant regimine of positive reinforcement training from the start.
But, I still lost some shoes...
A couple hats...
An xbox controller
A couple phone chargers..
There were several "accidents" before potty training was successful.. (though once he learned, he actually "tells" me he needs to go outside).

So. It is hard. It is a lot of work. And it can be frustrating. But if you are willing to accept that and deal with it accordingly.. Its very rewarding. And many times, incredibly fun :3.... But the simple fact is, not everyone is cut out for "puppies" and all the work that must go into them.


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

He's adorable, such a handsome smile; I've got a mutt that's part golden and she's smart as a whip as well. 

The shedding can be a bit of a pain, though, if your ever wanting to lessen the burden a summer trim is almost always appreciated. lol


----------

